# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Anguilla Vacation Forum >  >  Trip report Xmas 2007

## LindaP

Well, where to begin......how can 2 islands(St Barths and Anguilla) be so close in distance, yet so different in culture?
  We arrived Dec. 23rd, myself, my husband and our 2 kids(in their 20s)....we decided to go in class, and hired the "Gotcha" boat to take us in stlye to Anguilla. It was just the 4 of us on the boat, as they handed us a Carib and turned on the reggae tunes. After a 10-15 min. boat ride, we arrived at the ferry dock to go through customs. Afterwards, caught a cab to our 2 bedrm place, Serenity Cottages, which are the last buildings on the far side of Shoal Bay East.
    Nice place, kitchen, living room, deck. It also had a dining area and beach bar.
   Food: Gwen"s and Elodia's on Shoal Bay, served some great BBQ ribs, fish and chicken. The rum punches were awesome, especially with the fresh nutmeg grinded over top!
   Barrel Stay Xmas eve...lobster,grouper,all BBQ....but as with most places here, the veggies are lacking(ie. stems of broccoli, carrots,cabbage....not too plentiful or creative).
    Oliver's Xmas dinner: excellent grilled lobster,great grilled sting ray,grilled crayfish...and awonderful cocnut pie(like a macaroon with choc).
       Tasty's: pumpkin soup, good conch salad
      Cote de Mer:prie fixe for $40 pp: a rum punch, appatizer,grouper or duck, glasss of wine and dessert, excellent fish in palloite(sp) white wine sauce
  We shopped at on of the bigger supermarkets, and it was definately no Match!!! This is where I was surprised at the big difference in quality and choice. Luckily there was an outdoor fruit market nearby and we got some bananas, passion fruit, oranges, mangos.
      All in all, we had a wonderful time, as it was laid back, we found beach bars with reggae music every night, which our kids loved,the beaches are gorgeous(we snorkeled one day in Little Bay....the water was pure turquoise and crystal clear)the people are the nicest and genuinely friendly AND they recently opened a french bakery(Le Bon Pain)....there were always lines out the door, but the chocolate croissants are in SERIOUS competion with those in St Barths!!!! And there, almond croissants are out of this world!!! I was really glad to have found this place!
       It was a fun trip with the family....but Bill and I are already planning the next trip to St Barths!!!!! Happy 2008 all !!!!!

----------


## andynap

Well from my limited visits I agree. I can't say anything more negative- the last time I was threatened on the Anguilla website. LOL

----------


## nnoska

Hi linda glad you guys had fun, see you soon erik

----------

